# Looking for boarding in Gainesville, FL



## Caspian (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone? I really need my horse out of his current environment. I'm willing to go as far as Ocala.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

If you haven't found a place yet...I have a friend that works at and boards her horse at a farm called Eponina Training Farms. It's a nice place and only about 20 miles from Gainesville in Reddick. I know full board is about $425. Not sure if they offer just pasture board but it wouldn't hurt to call.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know of anywhere, but I went to school in Gainesville and know some horse people. I'm going to ask them and get back to you


----------



## Caspian (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks, both of you.  I _think_ I've found a place to move, but I'm having some doubts about it.

I'll look into Eponina Training Farms. I'm surprised I've never heard of them. And SammysMom, I will appreciate any leads. I've been looking at a bunch of places and it's pretty scary what people think is okay...


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Caspian said:


> Thanks, both of you.  I _think_ I've found a place to move, but I'm having some doubts about it.
> 
> I'll look into Eponina Training Farms. I'm surprised I've never heard of them. And SammysMom, I will appreciate any leads. I've been looking at a bunch of places and it's pretty scary what people think is okay...


Always take the time to think about it if you have any doubts.. I had the same issue when I was looking for a place to board my gelding. People were directing me to places that were just not up to my standards. I ended up paying over $700 for board, just to be at a nice place.. never move to tampa lol. Way too expensive over here 
I attached some other places that I found, just in case. Nothing fancy, but they look clean

New, Airy, Wooden 6 Stall Barn - monthly

Horse boarding


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

In case you're still looking, my friend (the woman who runs the rescue I adopted my pit bull from) says she boards at Greener Pastures and LOVES it. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Greener-Pastures-Horse-Boarding-Training/187751415970


----------

